# Provo river Ut



## MOJO (Mar 21, 2014)

Anyone floated the Provo from deer creek dam down yet? Noticed it was running high wanted to do some rafting and fishing!


----------



## Toshkya (Nov 26, 2012)

Yeah it's good to go! Just watch out for the bridge in the middle.


----------



## MOJO (Mar 21, 2014)

Great!!! Plan on taking out at the R.R bridge. Were did you take out at?


----------



## Toshkya (Nov 26, 2012)

Vivian park is one takeout. And there's also a small pull off right before you get to the roped off parking lot if you want a little longer float.


----------



## MOJO (Mar 21, 2014)

Cool thanks!!


----------



## BullSCit (Nov 12, 2003)

We did it last weekend, and are planning to do it this weekend again. Chill run with nothing tough (except the railroad bridge about 2/3rds down). Just watch out for the crusties from the local lip rippers. 

Toshkya, how far down is the other takeout after Vivian? It would be nice to extend the float a little, but never went past Vivian, as I didn't know you could. Is there a decent beach to hit, and what side of the river is it on? Thanks - BS


----------



## MOJO (Mar 21, 2014)

What line did you take at the bridge? Always bypassed due to the hazards I've heard of. Take out after Vivian is fraizer park(private) remember to check and make sure you can get under the bridge at Vivian!!!!


----------



## BullSCit (Nov 12, 2003)

Last weekend, we were able to take the right most opening in the bridge, but we kicked the kids out of the raft and walked them to below before we did it. It was really easy to do. In the past, when I took my big cat down, I've hit pretty much all of them. What makes it hard on the cat is that I am so much higher up, that I have to duck down to miss the car bridge right before it, and always got pulled left by the current. And my cat is about as wide as the openings, so I have to have my angle set perfectly straight. Make sure you scout first though, as this is the place most likely to encounter wood on this stretch, and back when it was 900 last week, there was wood across the two most left openings. All openings were able to be run last weekend, but the 2nd and 3rd from the left had some wood in it.


----------



## MOJO (Mar 21, 2014)

Sounds great!!! Thanks for the info! After Vivian it is just flat during the summer the guy at Frazier the place after Vivian was charging 5 bucks and also ran a bus back up to the put in. Well hope to run into ya on the river.


----------

